# Island Links by Coral Resorts (#7630)



## Magic1962 (Sep 19, 2013)

YEHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!  Man this Time Sharing is addictive!! A little over a week ago we were in Las Vegas and had the time of our lives and I JUST booked through RCI a 3 Bedroom Unit at Island Links by Coral Resorts (#7630) in Hilton Head....  for June,29,2014 - July, 6, 2014!!!! I can not wait... both our daughters and their families live in the Charlotte NC area and we talked about going back to Myrtle Beach or Hilton Head.... and the oldest kept saying that HH was the place to go....  I know its early but suggestions of things to do and places to go please let me know....  Man I love this Time Sharing Stuff....  if you have it you just have to use it....  Dave  :whoopie::whoopie::whoopie::whoopie::whoopie:


----------



## NKN (Sep 20, 2013)

Have fun!!  We're just there in July.  See Tug review.  FYI..after checking they refer you over to a guy on other side of room whose sole function is "presentations".. Will offer you $75 in local coupons.  Be strong!!

Nkn


----------



## NKN (Sep 20, 2013)

Have fun!!  We're just there in July.  See Tug review.  FYI..after check in they refer you over to a guy on other side of room whose sole function is "presentations".. Will offer you $75 in local coupons.  Be strong!!

Nkn


----------



## NKN (Sep 20, 2013)

I went back and read my review...a few additional comments.

Our "third" bedroom did have its own door to the living room in addition to a door to the master bedroom.   So anyone sleeping in the 3rd BR could get out and use the guest bathroom.

This does mean that the MBR does not have its own windows.  During the day, we just left the connecting door open.

Additional sightseeing spots:

Bluffton:  a small town on the mainland, less than 10 miles away.  Hard to find without GPS.  A little "artsy" place and very pleasant.  Several nice restaurants and many galleries.

Beaufort:  further away on the way to Charleston.  Larger and very military oriented, but still worth a visit.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 21, 2013)

If you do a search on HHI here on Tug, you'll find heaps of threads with restaurant recommendations, etc.

But just because I'm here now, I'll give you my favs:
Hudson's
Roastfish and Cornbread
Old Oyster Factory
Red Fish
Bistro 17

Walk on the beach at sunrise. At the oceanfront places we go to, watching the sunrise from a hot tub is also a good choice.


----------



## cpnuser (Sep 25, 2013)

*Island Links*

We own at Island Links & I love the location(mid island).  I would suggest reading all the reviews, because there is a lot of info in them.  We tend to go in the cooler parts of the year.  Hoping to get 2 weeks in late Nov./ early Dec.  We have certain things we enjoy doing with each visit.   If you are a couponer, some grocery stores double coupon. There are several nice thrift shops on HH & in Bluffton.  We thoroughly enjoy visiting Beaufort & Savannah for the day.  You don't have to leave the island for entertainment, as there is plenty to do just on Hilton Head.  I would suggest Pazzos on HH & Moondoggies in Port Royal(if you should go to Beaufort) to dine.  I believe both might be on groupon.  Sign up with groupon for daily local deals in the hilton Head/Savannah area.  Enjoy!


----------

